#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Onze ervaring met 100% LED verlichting

## hobbybobby

[FONT=Times New Roman]Naar aanleiding van eerdere topics over LED verlichting, hierbij, zoals belooft, onze theaterervaring.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Door omstandigheden moesten wij volledig nieuwe verlichting aanschaffen. Na het inwinnen van veel informatie en uitproberen van verschillende lampen van verschillende leveranciers zijn wij volledig overgestapt op LED verlichting voor ons toneel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]In onze zaal mogen max. 350 mensen zitten, er zijn optredens van diverse zangkoren, drumbands, fanfares, popmuziekanten en toneelverenigingen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Algemene gegevens:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Speelvlak 8 * 5,5 meter (nu) opgedeeld in 1/3 deel 2/3 deel met scheidingswand[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Gebruikte spots 12 American DJ LED par pro 64 [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]panelen 4 American DJ LED mega panel[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Opstelling lampen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Zaaltrek: 3 fixtures van 1 x 4 spots.1 mega panel, 1* 5 spots welke kruislings het podium/decor verlichten[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Boven het podium (trek 1): 1 fixture van 3 panelen om ongewenste schaduwen op te heffen bij de decors.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1e podium trek: 2 fixtures met (totaal 3) spots voor extra accenten tijdens het stuk.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Stuk, blijspel met maanlicht scene en gewone daglicht scènes, met zomerse zonsopgang en zomerse zonsondergang en belichtingsverschillen beurtelings linker/rechter podium meer/minder licht.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]T.b.v. onze opdracht hebben wij aan de hand van fotos de kleurstellingen bepaald, waarmee we onze 6 fixtures in verschillende scènes ingesteld hebben. Het onder laten gaan van de zon amber kleur>rood oranje is een kwestie van instellen van kleuren, time en fading waarbij de kleur langzaam van het begin kleurpunt overgaat naar je gewenste eind kleurpunt. [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]De belichting middels de LED lampen is uitproberen. Wij hebben met onze lampen eerst "gewoon" daglicht bepaald.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Gebruikmakend van gewoon zonlicht is 1 kant altijd wat warmer>geler en de andere kant wat kouder>blauwer.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Doordat LED qua kleur precies in te stellen is het dus mogelijk om de zon van 1 kant te laten schijnen. [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Reacties totnogtoe, de kleuren zijn iets anders als bij klassiek licht (dit kan deels ook een kwestie zijn van gebrek aan ervaring d.w.z. nog niet je juiste mix hebben gevonden), maar doordat er tijdens het stuk heel veel wisselende kleurstellingen aanwezig zijn, wordt het beslist niet als storend ervaren. Het blauwe hoofdpijn licht is niet nodig, gewoon wat blauw en eventueel zelfs wat groen weghalen en je hebt een mooi amberkleurig zonnetje in huis. Het feit dat je met een beperkt aantal lampen zoveel verschillende stemmingen kunt oproepen, roept be- en verwondering op.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]In principe kan je ook tijdens je voorstelling je zon laten lopenvan links naar rechts, kwestie van voldoende fixtures en scènes maken. (regisseur vond dat minder effectief, dus dat is uiteindelijk weggelaten)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Conclusie, LED verlichting is de toekomst, maar kan in de kleinere zalen al prima toegepast worden. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Jammer is dat er nog geen standaard is, alle merken hebben een eigen kleuren mix. Wij vonden dat de mogelijkheden met gelijke hoeveelheden RGB led in een spot te weinig lichtopbrengst geeft bij donkere (groene en blauwe) kleuren, de door ons gebruikte spots hebben in verhouding meer Blauw en Groen leds t.o.v. Rood. Daardoor zijn deze kleuren beter bereikbaar (kwestie van natuurkunde gecombineerd met biologie), zonder dat dit _teveel_ ten koste gaat t.o.v. amberkleurig licht. Zeker als je gebruik maakt van verschillende fixtures met verschillende tinten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Belangrijk is dat je goed noteert met welke kleuren je wanneer kunt speelt, er zijn momenteel geen standaard lijsten, dus die moet jezelf maken![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]De voeding is simpel, alle lampen samen gebruik slechts maximaal 504 W !! Geen dimmer packs, geen krachtstroom en geen zware bekabeling meer nodig.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Vooralsnog hebben wij geen spijt van deze overstap.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]groeten[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]HB[/FONT]

----------


## Leks

leuke post  :Smile: 
fijn dat iemand hier een serieus onderzoek naar doet ipv het gelijk af te wijzen.

waar ik vooral benieuwd naar ben is:
hoe spreid het licht zich? geeft het een vergelijkbare bundel met een par 64 mfl ? of gedraagt ie zich meer als een flood?( en bestaan ledparren ook als 64 spot?

Ook zou ik graag willen weten hoe mooi de kleuren uitkomen.
mij probleem is bij led dat warm wit, en L152 ed erg moeilijk te maken zijn.( waardoor het in mijn ogen nog niet werkt als front. maar alleen als effect&kleuren)

En zie je "kleur randen" schaduwen? omdat r g en b niet uit exact dezelfde plek komen?

ik hoor graag je bevindingen ( of kom graag kijken als het in de buurt is...)

met vriendelijke groet,

Leks

----------


## jurjen_barel

Apart. Is er misschien een mogelijkheid om een keer te komen kijken? Ik wil wel een testje uitvoeren daar. Ben erg benieuwd naar de resultaten.

----------


## moderator

actiefotootje?

----------


## hobbybobby

Leks:

De leds 64 pro spots zijn vergelijkbaar met klassieke pars 64, we hebben e.e.a. voor ons doel getest. Wit verhoud zich prima en werkend met kleuren vonden wij de LEd's zelfs beter. 
De bundel van de spot is strak rond maar even groot/groter als de klassieke (ovale) par 64 bundel, er zijn inmiddels diffusie filters beschikbaar waardoor de bundel nog breder wordt en de randen minder hard. Ik probeer binnenkort een paar van deze filters te krijgen om dit ook eens uit te proberen.

Daarnaast hebben we panelen die ook bruikbaar zijn als floods. Daar ze echter veel meer mogelijkheden hebben als een gewone flood (ook hier kan je iedere kleur instellen en diverse andere toeters en bellen) kan je misschien beter spreken van een mega flood of zoiets

Kleuren (wit/amber) is een kwestie van instellen van blauw ( en wat groen) De hoeveelheid hangt af van de verhouding RGB LEDS in je lamp en wat je precies wilt bereiken
Er zijn overigens ook LEDS te koop met amber licht, m.i. ga je hierbij je doel voorbij omdat voorzover ik kan inschatten je veel multifunctionele toepassingen laat schieten ( zoals de vele kleuren die mogelijk zijn )

M.b.t. gekleurde randen, ja, dit klopt bij een enkele spot, wij hebben er echter geen last meer van.
Mogelijk komt dit doordat we meerdere spots, panelen en verschillende kleuren in de fixtures gebruiken. Het kan ook komen omdat we filterhouders gemonteerd hebben ( als we ze opruimen verdwijnen ze :Wink: ) en dat hierdoor dit kleurige randje verdwenen is ( kom ik op terug)

Jurjen
Leuk, zal wel half eind maart moeten, ben momenteel een beetje te druk.
Ik ben heel benieuwd naar de reactie van een criticus :Big Grin: 
misschien dat een mod onze mail adres kan uitwisselen, ik heb nl geen msn

Leks/Mod:
Foto's ga ik achteraan. Ik wil zowieso nog eens een test uitvoeren om kleuren bij daglicht en LED licht uit te proberen.

geroeten
HB

----------


## Funmaker

een vraag blijft onbeantwoord zijn deze led parren te vergelijken met mfl of nsp parren?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Jurjen
> Leuk, zal wel half eind maart moeten, ben momenteel een beetje te druk.
> Ik ben heel benieuwd naar de reactie van een criticus
> misschien dat een mod onze mail adres kan uitwisselen, ik heb nl geen msn



Ik zit ook nooit meer op msn (tsja, tijdmanagement en prioriteiten stellen). Mijn mailadres staat wel op mijn website (en die link staat in mijn profiel, dus kwestie van klikkerdeklik met de muis).

----------


## JustME125

Waar zitten jullie ergens met het theater? Als het in de buurt is dan wil ik ook zeker wel eens langskomen om te kijken hoe jullie het hebben opgelost als dit mogelijk is. Misschien wel af te stemmen met Jurjen zodat je geen 2x tijd vrij hoeft te maken.

Mzzls

----------


## Erik steeman

Hetzelfde geld voor mij. Ik ben lichttechnicus in een theater met 285 zitplaatsen in Raalte en sluit me graag aan bij een eventuele rondleiding en/of demonstratie.
Groet,
Erik.

----------


## Jeroen

Ik kan evt. LED producten ter beschikking stellen voor een demo

Het gaat om PixelRange en I-Pix

PixelRange
i-Pix ::: a new generation of LED lighting

Mocht er interesse zijn dan hoor ik dat graag.

----------


## hobbybobby

Klinkt leuk zo, ik wil de groep alleen niet groter maken, mogelijk in een later stadium nogmaals.
Er wordt al aangegeven om dingen uit te proberen e.d., met een grotere groep gaat alles maar half, dat lijkt me niet handig.

ben nu ff met druk met werk/vergaderen kom op overige zaken terug.

gr

HB

----------


## JustME125

Tuurlijk joh, ik hoef persoonlijk niet echt iets te testen. Wil het gewoon wel eens zien hoe het eruit ziet bij jullie. Puur omdat specs mij niet zoveel zeggen op dit gebied. Al is het maar even een uurtje binnenwandelen wanneer je aanwezig bent! Kan ik hopelijk een beetje gevoel hierbij krijgen.

Mzzls

----------


## hobbybobby

> een vraag blijft onbeantwoord zijn deze led parren te vergelijken met mfl of nsp parren?



 
500 watt mfl parren, test par heeft vlgs mij ongeveer 15 branduur, dus nog lekker vers van de pers.

gr

hb

----------


## Leks

_To Jeroen:_ leuk aanbod Jeroen,
maar het gaat mij vooral om de combinatie meerdere parren & theater.

_To HobbyBobby:_ Het kijken gaat mij ook alleen maar om een indruk & kleuren.
wil ook met alle plezier eens komen kijken bij een voorstelling in jullie theater die met led gedaan is.
* Verder vraag ik me ook af: heb je een conventioneel frontje hangen? ( fressnellen?)

_To All:_ heeft iemand al led lampen met kleppen gespot  ( voor prof gebruik)
en heeft iemand al de eerste led profiel spot gespot? ( haha flauwe woordgrap)

leks  :Smile:

----------


## Jeroen

@Leks
Dat is geen enkel probleem. We werken graag mee aan goede initiatieven om LED bekender te maken en om zelf wellicht ook nog wat te leren.

Het is overigens niet zo'n groot probleem om bijvoorbeeld een PixelPar of BB-Wash met barndoors uit te voeren, er is alleen (nog) niet zoveel vraag naar dus is het nog niet op de markt verkrijgbaar.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Wat ik mij afvraag is hoe het dimmen met LED parren werkt, in de zin van: Bij het dimmen van een conventionele lamp verandert ook je kleur(intensiteit). Bij het dimmen van een LED blijft de kleur gelijk omdat de LEDs zelf niet gedimd worden maar de tijd dat zij branden (PWM). Voel/zie je dat heel erg met een geleidelijke fade en hoe vang je dat op?

Voorts ben ik benieuwd hoe de non-RGB LED parren zich staande weten te houden. Het wit van een bright LED is immers koud blauwig, ook wederom vanaf gedimd tot full zonder verandering. Ook hier ben ik dus benieuwd hoe en of dit werkt met filters en wat het resultaat daarvan is (de vertrouwde filterkleuren gaan ineens anders werken lijkt mij, vooral bij gedimd licht..?).

----------


## Leks

dimt led alleen maar pwm?
dacht dat er echt spanningsdim werd gebruikt in goedkope parren ( maar ik kan het mis hebben :P )

Na het meten met ledparren viel mij op dat de kleurtemperatuur daadwerkelijk veranderd als je led dimt ( eurolite par 56 getest voor een fotograaf)


en led is niet alleen maar koud blauw hoor. led is in bijna elke kleur temp te krijgen ( zelfs UV)
maar koudwit(12%blauw) is de goedkoopste witte led om te produceren
maar ik kan je weinig vertellen over witte led parren. heb ze ook nog niet veel gezien.
( laat staat een Led Pc'tje of een profielspot)

leks

----------


## Stoney3K

> dimt led alleen maar pwm?
> dacht dat er echt spanningsdim werd gebruikt in goedkope parren ( maar ik kan het mis hebben :P )
> 
> Na het meten met ledparren viel mij op dat de kleurtemperatuur daadwerkelijk veranderd als je led dimt ( eurolite par 56 getest voor een fotograaf)



LED's kun je niet met spanning dimmen omdat het stroomgestuurde devices zijn... zonder de vereiste 1,7V/3V (afhankelijk van kleur) gaan de LED's zelfs niet aan. Verminderen van de spanning over een LED heeft weinig functie -- je zult altijd met PWM moeten dimmen of via een pure stroombron.

De kleurtemperatuur van een LED PAR verandert bij het dimmen omdat de verdeling van R/G/B LED's bijna nooit 1:1:1 is, dit komt omdat onze ogen gevoeliger zijn voor groen en blauw, daar zitten dan ook minder LEDs van in. Je zult dus altijd van wit naar rood toe dimmen, dat wordt nog eens versterkt doordat elke kleur LED weer zijn eigen overgangskarakteristiek heeft.





> en led is niet alleen maar koud blauw hoor. led is in bijna elke kleur temp te krijgen ( zelfs UV)
> maar koudwit(12%blauw) is de goedkoopste witte led om te produceren
> maar ik kan je weinig vertellen over witte led parren. heb ze ook nog niet veel gezien.
> ( laat staat een Led Pc'tje of een profielspot)
> 
> leks



Warmwitte LEDs bestaan zeker, het is een kwestie van een andere fosforcombinatie gebruiken i.c.m. de LED chip. Chemisch lijken witte LED's veel op een TL-balk: er wordt een UV of blauwe LED-chip gebruikt in combinatie met een bepaalde kleur fosfor. Philips maakt voor de consumentenverlichting (vervanging voor peertjes) onder andere warm witte LEDs, maar ze zijn in verhouding nog duur.

Dit lijkt me trouwens wel een interessant startpunt voor een centraal LED-lighting onderwerp... ik ga deze week twee American DJ Revo LED III's halen, de opbrengst van de tegenwoordige LED-effecten schijnt ongeveer gelijk te staan aan een 250W MSD-lamp. Ik zal zeker laten weten hoe het uitpakt (ze worden volgende week op een feestje ingezet).

----------


## KlankOntwerp

> De kleurtemperatuur van een LED PAR verandert bij het dimmen (...). Je zult dus altijd van wit naar rood toe dimmen, dat wordt nog eens versterkt doordat elke kleur LED weer zijn eigen overgangskarakteristiek heeft.



Bedankt voor de uitleg. Dus waar conventionele lampen van wit naar warm oranje gaan gaat een RGB LED par naar (nog warmer) rood..?





> Warmwitte LEDs bestaan zeker, het is een kwestie van een andere fosforcombinatie gebruiken i.c.m. de LED chip. (...)



Stel LED verlichting wordt de toekomst in prof. verlichting, zal dit dan 100% RBG zijn of ook warm wit i.c.m. filters? Natuurlijk kan je in theorie oneindig variëren met kleuren middels RGB maar (en corrigeer mij als dit onzin is) ergens denk ik dat het toch heel anders eruit ziet als je een filter voor een lamp (of dus warm witte LEDs) plaatst of een kleur maakt middels RGB-LEDs. Het laatste bestaat immers uit opgetelde bundels licht met een zeer geringe stralingshoek.





> Dit lijkt me trouwens wel een interessant startpunt voor een centraal LED-lighting onderwerp... ik ga deze week twee American DJ Revo LED III's halen, de opbrengst van de tegenwoordige LED-effecten schijnt ongeveer gelijk te staan aan een 250W MSD-lamp. Ik zal zeker laten weten hoe het uitpakt (ze worden volgende week op een feestje ingezet).



Geweldig, ik ben zeer benieuwd naar hoe ze bevallen. Bij scanners heb je bij uitstek natuurlijk geen last van dat pixeleffect waar ik voor vrees  :Big Grin:  ik vind het echt razend interessant, de ontwikkelingen omtrent LEDs in prof. verlichting omdat ik er in mijn vrije tijd veel mee zit te klooien (gadgets maken, lampen, dashboardverlichting etc. vervangen voor LEDs - en dan zo eigenwijs zijn om het zelf te maken i.p.v. de huidige kant en klaar te kopen lampies, al was het al om de knakenwinst en de lol van het solderen  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## laserguy

> ik ga deze week twee American DJ Revo LED III's halen



Niet doen: ga voor LED effecten van JB. Ik heb de Revo gezien op ACF en hij viel mij dik tegen qua lichtopbrengst t.o.v. de Cyclope van JB (nochtans even veel LED's). Maar ja, je krijgt waar je voor betaalt hé  :Wink: .

----------


## Stoney3K

> Niet doen: ga voor LED effecten van JB. Ik heb de Revo gezien op ACF en hij viel mij dik tegen qua lichtopbrengst t.o.v. de Cyclope van JB (nochtans even veel LED's). Maar ja, je krijgt waar je voor betaalt hé .



Dat kan ook heel goed liggen aan de batch waarin ie gebouwd is. De produktlijnen van Chauvet, JBSystems en American DJ lijken erg veel op elkaar. De een zegt weer dat de Chauvet helderder is dan de JBSystems met dezelfde functie, de ander zegt weer dat de American DJ weer helderder is dan de vorige twee. Uit de specificaties is het niet te halen. 

EDIT: Ik zie wel dat de Chauvet meet LED's heeft (462 vs. 392), maar minder vermogen (24W vs. 50W). Het zou interssant zijn om de Vue III, de Revo III en de Spectrum LED eens naast elkaar te zetten.

Feit is wel dat, vooral voor de mobiele DJ's, er heel veel toekomst in LED's zit. Hoe vaak sta je als drive-in jock niet op een bruiloft, en de zaalbeheerder wijst naar een stopcontactje in de muur: "Meneer, prikt U hier maar in!". 

Bovendien heb je met LED-fixtures een enorm gewichtsvoordeel: Weinig of geen bewegende delen en motoren, wat het geheel een stuk lichter maakt. En het voordeel dat je niet elke 500-1000 uur een lampje hoeft te kopen.

----------


## hobbybobby

let er bij de aanschaf op dat er naast RGB een apart dimmer kanaal is. Er zijn veel macro's mogelijk bij de LED pars, maar soms worden deze gecombineerd met een dimmer functie, waardoor je dimmer minder precies wordt. De macro's zijn overigens leuk als je e.e.a. automatisch wilt laten draaien, als je gaat ze gaat programeren krijg je veel mooiere effecten.
M.b.t. witte LED's, wij hebben deze in combinatie met amberkleurige leds, hierdoor kan je een breed spectrum van koud tot warm wit bestrijken.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

> Feit is wel dat, vooral voor de mobiele DJ's, er heel veel toekomst in LED's zit. Hoe vaak sta je als drive-in jock niet op een bruiloft, en de zaalbeheerder wijst naar een stopcontactje in de muur: "Meneer, prikt U hier maar in!". 
> 
> Bovendien heb je met LED-fixtures een enorm gewichtsvoordeel: Weinig of geen bewegende delen en motoren, wat het geheel een stuk lichter maakt. En het voordeel dat je niet elke 500-1000 uur een lampje hoeft te kopen.



Voor kleine theatergezelschappen die bijvoorbeeld CKV-voorstellingen draaien op scholen (een hoek waarin ik nogal wat doe) is het meer dan ideaal. Vaak is er wel krachtstroom op scholen, maar soms het het "moeilijk, moeilijk" en dat scheelt natuurlijk weer veel geklooi en opbouwtijd (en gesjouw met postzakken vol 32-kabels). Daarom ben ik er ook wel in geïnteresseerd. Gereserveerd, maar geïnteresseerd  :Wink: 

Overigens zie ik het gebrek aan filter stacking voor de kleine DJ's en drive in-shows ook als een dikke vette plus. Hoeven ze tenminste niet met die superlelijke merkloze filters te werken die al bij de parrenset zat  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMennooos

Niet alleen voor kleine theatergezelschappen is LED een mooie oplossing.

Radiohead was gisteravond in het Westerpark in Amsterdam met een 100% LED rig. Zat geen conventionele lamp tussen.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Nice! 

Maaruh..

----------


## DeMennooos

Hier alvast een tekstueel deel over de rig, ik wat foto's online zetten en straks even linken :-)


Andi Watson has been the lighting and visuals designer for radiohead since their club days, and has a reputation for innovation and attention to detail. It was his creative genius and strong support of the concept that brought him to suggest we go further and use LED. Back to a direct power demand system but using much less power at 100%.

The full system (including video) is exclusively LED and uses 140A 3phase (420A in total) when turned on fully.  It's worth pointing out that LED lighting uses Red, Green and Blue LED's to make colours, with all 3 being on 100% to make white, therefore any colour effect only uses a percentage of the power. Traditional lighting uses a subtractive colour creation, with filters placed in front of a white source to remove the unwanted colour - therefore, in the case of red for example, using 100% of the power for a third of the light output.

LED stage lighting products have been around for a few years (Radiohead used one of the early units in 2003) but trying to find fixtures that would do all the jobs required was a challenge, resulting in a brand new light from iPix (i-Pix ::: a new generation of LED lighting) and a never seen before lighting design.

----------


## DeMennooos

http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/radiohead 1.jpg
http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/radiohead 2.jpg
http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/radiohead 3.jpg
http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/radiohead 4.jpg

http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/bb7-radiohead1.jpg
http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/bb7-radiohead2.jpg
http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/bb7-radiohead3.jpg

YouTube - Radiohead - Paranoid android 15-06-08 Nimes France
YouTube - Radiohead - Optimistic (complete) 15-06-08 Nimes France
YouTube - Radiohead Live NÃ®mes 15-06-08 ParanoÃ¯d AndroÃ¯d

----------


## JeroenVDV

Even het mapje "Radiohead" op je server veranderen in "radiohead" (mind the cap :Big Grin: ).

----------


## DeMennooos

Dikke vingers, dan krijg je dat  :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

Zijn dat versa tubes die er gebruikt zijn?
Ik lees 100% LED, wat is er dan als frontlicht gebruikt?

----------


## DeMennooos

Ja dat zijn idd VersaTubes HD.

Als front zaten er 3 op de voorste truss met een BB7 als volg spot en voor de drums en bassist werd ook een BB7 gebruikt als top.
En aan de zijkant stonden stuk of 6 BB7 per kant.
Daarnaast gebruikten ze onder andere Satellites en colorblasts als voetlicht.

----------


## DeMennooos

Voor de geinteresseerden even het artikel uit Lighting&Sound van juni online gezet.

http://www.appled.nl/radiohead/Radio...une%202008.pdf

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Te gek, bedankt! Whoa gaaf om te zien, die Radiohead-show  :Cool:

----------


## klaas klaas

Er is al veel gezegd over LED lampen, maar de ontwikkeling hiervan heeft de afgelopen tijd zeker niet stil gestaan.
Ik ben er zelf ook mee gaan experimenten en kan jullie zeggen dat ik volledig overtuigd ben. LED's ARE THE FUTURE.
Een aantal weken geleden heb ik zelf een aantal lampen aangeschaft van LUUMS. En ik kan niet anders zeggen dan dat ik uiterst tevreden ben!
Naar alle waarschijnlijkheid zal mijn stroomrekening een stuk lager uitvallen, de sfeer is een stuk prettiger in huis, lange levensduus (zo'n 50.000 branduren) etc. 
LUUMS lampen zijn energiezuiniger, duurzamer en groener dan conventionele lampen. 
*Reatail verlichting:*
Ze hebben verlichting voor 5 ruimten:
- keukenverlichting
- badkamer verlichting
- slaapkamer verlichting
- garage/buiten verlichting
- woonkamerverlichting

*Groeilampen ofwel assimilatie systemen
Professionele markt:*
overheden en instanties die een oplossing zoeken voor hun energieverslindende conventionele systemen.
Denk aan straatverlichting, tunnel verlichting, schijnwerpers etc. 
Groetjes

----------


## ljanton

Ja als je degelijke leds hebt zoals die par 64 met 3w leds.
Maar die kosten dan ook 333 euro per stuk hier op de site,
Stel ik zou een band degelijk willen uitlichten, ...  :Mad: 
10 keer zo duur per par, maar wel geen kleurenfilter meer.
En uit 1 par komen meerdere kleuren, dat dan weer wel.
Sorry hoor laat maar eerst zakken die prijs. 

Greetzz

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Er is al veel gezegd over LED lampen, maar de ontwikkeling hiervan heeft de afgelopen tijd zeker niet stil gestaan.
> Ik ben er zelf ook mee gaan experimenten en kan jullie zeggen dat ik volledig overtuigd ben. LED's ARE THE FUTURE.
> Een aantal weken geleden heb ik zelf een aantal lampen aangeschaft van LUUMS. En ik kan niet anders zeggen dan dat ik uiterst tevreden ben!
> Naar alle waarschijnlijkheid zal mijn stroomrekening een stuk lager uitvallen, de sfeer is een stuk prettiger in huis, lange levensduus (zo'n 50.000 branduren) etc. 
> LUUMS lampen zijn energiezuiniger, duurzamer en groener dan conventionele lampen. 
> *Reatail verlichting:*
> Ze hebben verlichting voor 5 ruimten:
> - keukenverlichting
> - badkamer verlichting
> ...



Allemaal leuk, maar dit zijn andere toepassingen dan in het theater. Daarnaast ben ik heel benieuwd in hoeverre "keukenlicht" verschilt van "badkamerlicht", een lamp is een lamp en licht is licht?

----------


## laserguy

Ik heb ondertussen ook al wat geëxperimenteerd met LED verlichting. Ik heb ondertussen toch al een aantal 1 Watt en 3 Watt LED spotjes erdoor gekregen (MR16, 12 Volt). Dat heeft mij dus al meer gekost dan ze ooit hebben bespaard.
Nu dacht ik dat een goede reeks had gevonden en wat blijkt: ze gaan nu niet meer kapot maar de LED chip ziet ondertussen donkerbruin... dus wel nog licht maar absoluut niet meer de hoeveelheid die je verwacht... 50000 branduren... de eerste LED spot die dat haalt moet ik nog zien. LED's are the future, maar dan zullen ze toch eerst eens hun beloftes moeten waarmaken!

Nog een paar details: zo een spotje brandt gewoon 18 uur continu per dag bij mij en op een stabiele voedingsspanning.

----------


## Robbert Jan de Klerk

Heb zelf veel ervaring met Palco's van SGM en dat is absoluut een mooie led wash kost wat maar dan heb je ook wat  :Smile:  Draaien nu al 6 jaar bij een klant en elke dag staan ze aan en dan z'n 12 uur per dag (horeca)

----------


## sis

Hier enkele foto's waar JBsystems LED Par 64 zijn gebruikt 

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

sis

----------


## DeMennooos

> Groeilampen ofwel assimilatie systemen



Er is reeds bewezen dat de huidige LED assimilatie verlichting nog niet werkt. Worden wel gouden bergen beloofd, maar het resultaat is minimaal. Zeker in verhouding met de investering.

@Laserguy
Welke LEDs zitten er in je MR16/GU10 spots?
Het probleem wat je schetst komt vooral voor in de High Power LEDs.
(BTW High Power LED is het Chinese equivalent van de Luxeon, CREE, Nichia LED en wordt ten onrechte vaak gebruikt voor Luxeon, CREE en Nichia LEDs).
Het wil ook wel gebeuren dat een warm witte High Power LED over een periode van 1000 uur verkleurd van warm wit naar bijna koud wit.

Zowel CREE, Luxeon als Nichia hebben test documenten waarin ze aangeven dat bij 50.000 uur ze nog 70-80% van de originele lichtkleur en lichtopbrengst overhouden. Die tests zijn veelal voor enkele LEDs terwijl de spots gebruik maken van clusters en hier gaat het hele branduren verhaal mank.

Voeding is een LED voeding of bestaande halogeen voeding?


@ljanton
Tel eens de kosten van het 10 keer vervangen van een PAR, met het regelmatig verversen van je kleurenfilters, de kosten van een dimmer, eventueel multi kabels en in het slechtste geval de tijd die het kost als alles al gebouwd staat en je moet een lamp wisselen. Zo zijn er nog meer besparingen. In basis kost het eerst een bak met geld, maar daarna ga je besparen. 

Bij merken als SGM, PixelRange, i-Pix zitten komen de hoge prijzen niet alleen door de naam die er aan hangt of de mensen die er achter zitten, maar ook vooral door de ontwikkelde koelingen, behuizingen en stabiele flicker-free voedingen. Al is dit bij SGM wel iets minder.

----------


## berolios

> Ik heb ondertussen ook al wat geëxperimenteerd met LED verlichting. Ik heb ondertussen toch al een aantal 1 Watt en 3 Watt LED spotjes erdoor gekregen (MR16, 12 Volt). Dat heeft mij dus al meer gekost dan ze ooit hebben bespaard.
> Nu dacht ik dat een goede reeks had gevonden en wat blijkt: ze gaan nu niet meer kapot maar de LED chip ziet ondertussen donkerbruin... dus wel nog licht maar absoluut niet meer de hoeveelheid die je verwacht... 50000 branduren... de eerste LED spot die dat haalt moet ik nog zien. LED's are the future, maar dan zullen ze toch eerst eens hun beloftes moeten waarmaken!
> 
> Nog een paar details: zo een spotje brandt gewoon 18 uur continu per dag bij mij en op een stabiele voedingsspanning.



De factoren die de levensduur van LEDs aanzienlijk beperken is inderdaad de *voeding*, maar ook de *koeling* !! Vooral aan dit laatste wordt bij de 'goedkopere' producten vaak slecht aandacht besteedt... als de voeding uberhaupt al strak is tenminste...

Ajoo

----------


## ljanton

@Menno (kan me niet inbeelden dat er 30 mennoo's rondlopen daar :Smile: )
Bij pro en grote bedrijven die de pars zo goed als dagelijks inzetten en 
dure dimpacks en par lampen gebruiken, zal die berekening van jou inderdaad opgaan versus LED.


Greetzz

----------


## moderator

@anton....rekenen grote bedrijven met andere euro's af dan kleine bedrijven?

Par armatuur, bulb, multikabel, dimmer, versus LED armatuur....
Zullen we een weddenscahpje afsluiten over wat goedkoper is in een periode van 3 jaar, 40 optredens per jaar?

Als conventioneel belichten goedkoper is, dan trakteer ik je op een avondje De Koninck triple's....of als je nog <16 bent: avondje cola :Cool: 

Pak je de handdoek op?

----------


## ljanton

hallo mod.

Ik bedoel vanuit perspectief van de kleine vis in dit wereldje,
die geen 40 optredens draait zoals ik, maar gewoon af en toe,
is conventioneel nog goedkoper dan led, omdat de amateur
geen dure dimpacks heeft en gewone lampen en niet LF par ofzo
Als je natuurlijk de situatie inbeeld die u voorstelt, zal LED waarschijnlijk
goedkoper zijn, toch zie ik ze nog niet op grote optredens...  :Wink: 
Wat De Koninck betreft, ik trakteer je wel, kunnen we lekker kletsen
over licht, ik vind namelijk nooit een gesprekspartner die er meer van weet 
dan ik op de kroeg/optreden. En de lichtmensen van dienst zijn nooit zo
praatgraag en zijn afgesloten in een tentje/afrastering. 
Alleen op dit forum merk ik dat ik nog zo goed als niets weet van dit alles.

Biertje ? :Smile:  

greetzz Ljanton

----------


## Robbert Jan de Klerk

Led kan zeker de toekomst zijn maar is nog steeds veel te duur qua aanschaf en ook ik ben het nog niet veel tegen gekomen als hoofd licht, wel zie ik het vaak als omgevingsverlichting of om wanden uit te lichten. Een klant wil best betalen voor een nieuw lampje in je par rackje en meestal wordt dat ook wel in de verhuurprijs meegeleverd en met LED zou ook de verhuurprijs veel hoger zijn dan een convensioneel lampje en dus wil de klant ook convensioneel.

----------


## Elmo

> hallo mod.
> 
> Ik bedoel vanuit perspectief van de kleine vis in dit wereldje,
> die geen 40 optredens draait zoals ik, maar gewoon af en toe,
> is conventioneel nog goedkoper dan led, omdat de amateur
> geen dure dimpacks heeft en gewone lampen en niet LF par ofzo
> Als je natuurlijk de situatie inbeeld die u voorstelt, zal LED waarschijnlijk
> goedkoper zijn, toch zie ik ze nog niet op grote optredens... 
> Wat De Koninck betreft, ik trakteer je wel, kunnen we lekker kletsen
> ...




Hulde voor Anton!!!!!
Hulde voor de manier waarop je je bloot geeft!

----------


## moderator

De voorbeelden van De Mennooos laten zien dat er zeker al wel grote tours onderweg zijn met LED [B]belichting[B]

Wanneer je als firma een schuur vol met conventioneel hebt staan...dan is het geldverspilling wanneer je dat aan de kant schuift en opnieuw gaat investeren in de laatste technologie, alleen maar om te vernieuwen.
Economisch zinloos.

Wanneer er nog moet worden aangeschaft is de investering in LED bij aanschaf hoger, in onderhoud en afschrijvingstermijn intressant.

Wanneer je niet 40x maar 10x per jaar een klusje doet, dan schrijf je je spullen ook niet in drie jaar af, dan is 5 jaar en bij LED technologie wellicht nog wel langer eerder van toepassing.

Ben erg blij met de manier waarop je op m'n uitnodiging voor een biertje reageert, mensen die open staan voor discussie. Dat is leuk om te merken, die mensen blijken in de praktijk vaak veel te kunnen met de kennis die ze opdoen.

Gaat er dus ongetwijfeld van komen dat biertje, Axs is daar ook meestal wel voor in... :Big Grin: 

voorstel locatie: LEDland?

----------


## Shark

vandaag even bij winkel/verhuur langsgeweest voor het eventueel aanschaffen van 2 actieve sunstrips (waarvoor ik een ander topic hier had gestart)

daar wist een persoon mij te zeggen in de verhuur afdeling dat hij enkel nog het liefste werkte met ledverlichting. De prijzen waren vrij gunstig en er komt echt een zeer mooie lichtopbrengst uit.. nadat hij even een ledpar had genomen, deze had aangezet, merkte ik met eigen ogen dat zelfs in een goed verlicht magazijn, je de stralen toch al 20 meter ver kon zien zonder problemen. Dus hier verschoot ik persoonlijk even van de lichtopbrengst. Hij zag de toekomst in led voor 100% in de positieve richting gaan. 

Waar we het allebei echt over eens waren, was dat de originele par met een echt lamp, nooit mag/zal weg gaan, omdat hij nog steeds wel iets uniek heeft.

Sinds ik die ledpar heb gezien ben ik ook wel positiever over led verlichting, je zag ook geen dot's of dergelijke, was mooi egaal licht. Het enige wat ik wel in real time zou willen zien, zijn led scans/moving heads. Zouden de gobo's of simpelweg "Open" ook zo scherp af te stellen zijn? of zijn er vaak nog vage randen bij de output?

----------


## DeMennooos

> Gaat er dus ongetwijfeld van komen dat biertje, Axs is daar ook meestal wel voor in...
> 
> voorstel locatie: LEDland?



Biertje mag hier ook wel.
We hebben LED, we hebben bier en in de stad erg goed eten  :Smile:

----------


## berolios

> ...Het enige wat ik wel in real time zou willen zien, zijn led scans/moving heads. Zouden de gobo's of simpelweg "Open" ook zo scherp af te stellen zijn? of zijn er vaak nog vage randen bij de output?



De hele optiek bij gobo's is erop gebaseerd dat alle licht uit 1 punt komt (gasontladingslamp nu dus). Met de technieken die nu gebruikt worden is het dus onmogelijk met LED licht te werken, omdat de oppervlakte van de lichtbron simpelweg te groot zou zijn en 1 enkele LED niet genoeg output produceert.

Dit wil echter niet zeggen dat het niet mogelijk is, alleen dus niet met de huidige standaard technologie. Ik weet toevallig dat er een aantal initiatieven lopen op dat gebied, maar dat is allemaal nog in een erg vroeg stadium. 

Waar je bijvoorbeeld aan zou kunnen denken is een soort van video-projectie op de plek waar nu de gobo zit in de optiek. Echter wordt dan de resolutie een probleem.

De ontwikkelingen binnen LED staan zeker niet stil, maar de vooruitgang in lichtoutput gaat niet meer zo snel als een paar jaar geleden. Wellicht dat nieuwe generaties technologieen op het gebied van LED en Thin Film hier mogelijkheden gaan bieden.

We gaan het meemaken  :Wink: ...

Adios!

----------


## Lighting

> Allemaal leuk, maar dit zijn andere toepassingen dan in het theater. Daarnaast ben ik heel benieuwd in hoeverre "keukenlicht" verschilt van "badkamerlicht", een lamp is een lamp en licht is licht?



en dat noemen ze nou kort door de bocht...........

het verschil tussen badkamer licht en keuken licht........

in de keuken wil ik functioneel "werklicht" in de badkamer wil ik graag kunnen kiezen "werklicht" als ik me 's morgens sta te scheren en een sfeerlichtje..................  :Wink:

----------


## klaas klaas

hebben jullie toevallig ook al iets gehoor over de led verlichting van LUUMS?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Waar je bijvoorbeeld aan zou kunnen denken is een soort van video-projectie op de plek waar nu de gobo zit in de optiek. Echter wordt dan de resolutie een probleem.



Er wordt al hard aan LED-beamers gewerkt dus ik denk dat je hier een hoop uit kan halen. Een DMD (DLP-projectie) heeft een redelijk smalle lichtbundel nodig maar haalt veel hogere contrastverhoudingen dan een LCD-element, waar de laatste weer met een redelijk brede lichtbundel overweg kan.

We zullen straks toch meer digitaal werk zien denk ik, ook ter vervanging van de (ouderwetse) gobo/shutter/kleurenwiel mechanieken, die al decennia in gebruik zijn en stammen uit de theaterwereld. Goed, ze werken eigenlijk probleemloos, maar je hebt toch met een mechanisch precisieloopwerk te maken wat dus redelijk veel punten heeft waarop het defect kan. Een video-oplossing zoals een DMD of 3DMD kan zoiets zonder problemen vervangen, het enige waar je dan nog servo's voor nodig zal hebben zijn zoom en focus. Eventueel wil je dimmer/shutter nog mechanisch houden ivm leklicht van de DMD. En gezien halfgeleiders en DSP's tegenwoordig niks meer kosten en nog steeds doorontwikkeld worden, zie ik hier de komende jaren best veel leuks in.

Qua resolutie zal het niet zo'n problemen geven gok ik. Tegenwoordig zijn er al DMD's op de markt met 1920x1080 resolutie, en de bundel moet al behoorlijk breed zijn wil je 'pixels' in je lichtbundel gaan zien (de geprojecteerde lichtvlek is overigens een ander verhaal). Mocht de markt hier straks in gaan springen, dan kan ik me voorstellen dat er custom (vierkante of ronde) DMD-chips gemaakt gaan worden die dat probleem ook de wereld uit kunnen helpen.

LED's zijn nog steeds goed op weg, en qua halfgeleidertechiek zitten we nu een beetje op het randje van wat met silicium en varianten te doen is, maar binnenkort komen de OLED's ook nog eens om de hoek kijken. Vergeet niet dat we 15 jaar terug ons niet in konden denken dat er in elke lichttafel een PC zou huizen, en we alles nog met schuifjes moesten doen...

----------


## berolios

> ...Qua resolutie zal het niet zo'n problemen geven gok ik. Tegenwoordig zijn er al DMD's op de markt met 1920x1080 resolutie, en de bundel moet al behoorlijk breed zijn wil je 'pixels' in je lichtbundel gaan zien (de geprojecteerde lichtvlek is overigens een ander verhaal). Mocht de markt hier straks in gaan springen, dan kan ik me voorstellen dat er custom (vierkante of ronde) DMD-chips gemaakt gaan worden die dat probleem ook de wereld uit kunnen helpen...



Ik heb het over de resolutie van een actieve matrix op basis van bijvoorbeeld LEDs. Een passief element als een LCD heeft dit natuurlijk in veel mindere mate. Mooi uitgangspunt zou trouwens wel een actief element zijn... anders gaan we per saldo weer terug naar het 'aftrekken' van licht uit je bron en dat is eigenlijk niet wat we willen, toch?




> ...LED's zijn nog steeds goed op weg, en qua halfgeleidertechiek zitten we nu een beetje op het randje van wat met silicium en varianten te doen is, maar binnenkort komen de OLED's ook nog eens om de hoek kijken...



Dat is precies waar ik op doelde. Zit op het moment bij Philips Research en dit soort ontwikkelingen is waar men zich hier behoorlijk mee bezig houdt  :Wink: ... 'opvouwbare' beeldschermen zijn hier alweer bijna 'oud nieuws' bij wijze van spreken  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

Wel erg leuk te zien dat er nog meer mensen behoorlijk geinformeerd zijn wat dit betreft!

----------


## frodolight visuals

Ik heb een tijdje geleden licht gedaan met Led verlichting. Ik moet zeggen voor overdag's en decoreverlichting is het een gebruiksvriendelijke alternatief, gewoon alles naar voren richten en dat is je effect. Helaas heb ik nog geen armatuur gezien met een lens die dus een mooie bundel zoals de halogeen parren.

Navraag bij Philips gedaan en zij antwoorde dat zij momenteel zich nog het meest richten op museums.
want kunst kan niet tegen temperaturen van de normale halogeenparren of spots.

Op de theatertechniekbeurs heb ik de eerste armatuur gezien die leek op een haarfeun maar ook zag ik hier dat we nog even geduld moeten hebben voordat het de zelfde bundel bereikt als de huidige parren.
Kwa vermogen vind ik ze wel redelijk..
De full colorleds heb ik nog niet zo vel gezien maar het kan wezen dat ik die gemist heb..

Ik kijk er erg naar uit....

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Dikke vingers, dan krijg je dat



 
Heeee Menno, 
Alleen maar dikke VINGERS tegenwoordig, kerel?

Groetjes,
Chris

----------


## Rob van Wijngaarden

Mede naar aanleiding van deze post heb ik als proefje 2 [FONT=Times New Roman]American DJ LED par pro 64's en een [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman]American DJ LED mega panel aangeschaft. De lichtopbrengst vind ik teleurstellend. Ik kan me geen voorstelling maken van hoe ik met 3 of 4 van deze sets een vloerte van 2x4 (waar wij nu een stuk op willen spelen) zoveel licht kan geven dat de spelers zichtbaar zijn. Ik zou dan ook graag eens komen kijken naar een opvoering met deze lichtopstelling. Is er binnenkort een optreden van het genoemde theaterstuk? [/FONT]

----------


## G.P.Fransen

american dj....... xD

maar om even op led video verhaal terug te komen (al is dit een oud topic xD )

Heb vorig jaar wat tests uitgevoerd met 10/13 watt leds voor mobiele video projectie en moet zeggen met juiste lensjes er een leuk resultaat valt te bereiken grootste probleem is kleur temp. (voor outdoor promotie wara dit voor was natuurlijk minder belangrijk) en de temperatuur van de led op zich wat bij deze leds behoorlijk opliep. 

als je paar leds gebruikt is het voor eigen huis en tuin gebruik nog best te doen zeker kwa licht opbrengst en in de winter kan de verwarming ook uit blijven  :Stick Out Tongue:  (zo lang dat de leds het dan uithouden in zo'n setup, wat bijna waterkoeling vraagt)

op de leds zaten passieve koelblokken van 15x15x10cm waar we 3x 7cm fans aan hadden toegevoegd en nog waren die dingen geschikt om een eitje op te bakken om maar een idee te geven wat de warmte ontwikkeling van die dingen is.

zal eens kijken of ik hier nog wat foto's van kan vinden.

----------


## ludwigvon

> american dj....... xD
> 
> maar om even op led video verhaal terug te komen (al is dit een oud topic xD )
> 
> Heb vorig jaar wat tests uitgevoerd met 10/13 watt leds voor mobiele video projectie en moet zeggen met juiste lensjes er een leuk resultaat valt te bereiken grootste probleem is kleur temp. (voor outdoor promotie wara dit voor was natuurlijk minder belangrijk) en de temperatuur van de led op zich wat bij deze leds behoorlijk opliep. 
> 
> als je paar leds gebruikt is het voor eigen huis en tuin gebruik nog best te doen zeker kwa licht opbrengst en in de winter kan de verwarming ook uit blijven  (zo lang dat de leds het dan uithouden in zo'n setup, wat bijna waterkoeling vraagt)
> 
> op de leds zaten passieve koelblokken van 15x15x10cm waar we 3x 7cm fans aan hadden toegevoegd en nog waren die dingen geschikt om een eitje op te bakken om maar een idee te geven wat de warmte ontwikkeling van die dingen is.
> ...



Als je er eieren op kan bakken, dan zien ze een vroegtijdige dood tegemoet...

Groet

L.

----------

